# These Pompano Rigs are on Fire!!!



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey y’all, I was able to fish last Saturday at Navarre Beach. I used Salty’s Pompano Rigs with shrimp and FishGum PompChews. We landed 3 keeper Pompano after weeding through a bunch of catfish! Here’s the action:

https://youtu.be/jEUF-a_nmVI


----------



## cdean2 (Nov 29, 2018)

I managed one keeper pomp yesterday myself. I diddnt have much of an issue with the kitties but man the sharks were everywhere. Diddnt matter what bait was used either..

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------

